# Finally Joined



## CurrensVir

Hi, I've been reading here for a while and finally decided to join. Followed some discussions that have been very informative and helpful. For my own situation the take-away has been positive.........sometimes all it takes is opening the discussion.


----------



## Mr.Married

Welcome! We bite but have all had our rabies shot 👍


----------



## Sfort

So what brings you here?


----------



## CurrensVir

Nothing specific at his time, some of what I've taken from here has given me the confidence to have some very open discussions with my wife when we were slowly moving towards the room-mate zone. Being able to discuss things like this is beyond difficult for me, happy to say the outcome has been very positive. I guess you could say I'm here for continued improvement and growth.


----------



## Irish Man

I took the plunge and joined today too. I have read a lot on here but never had the nerve to join. I am 52, married with 4 kids, love my wife but have had very little sex for the last 15 years. Anyway, I think we have resolved our issues and things are now a lot more positive so I now can bring myself to actually posting


----------



## Marc878

I’m here for the food and beer.


----------



## theloveofmylife

Excellent. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sfort

Irish Man said:


> I took the plunge and joined today too. I have read a lot on here but never had the nerve to join. I am 52, married with 4 kids, love my wife but have had very little sex for the last 15 years. Anyway, I think we have resolved our issues and things are now a lot more positive so I now can bring myself to actually posting


If you had joined earlier, you might have gotten some help here.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Welcome, there are some good people here.


----------



## Irish Man

FlaviusMaximus said:


> Welcome, there are some good people here.



Thanks, I agree there are some good people, some of the responses to appear genuine. Although I suspect there are a number of fake accounts too


----------



## Sfort

Irish Man said:


> Although I suspect there are a number of fake accounts too


What makes you say that?


----------



## Irish Man

Sfort said:


> What makes you say that?


A couple of things. Firstly, it is an online forum that is discussing sex and I think it is fair to assume that it will attract a number of people that are fake. Also, some of the things I have read on here do appear a little unbelievable. Yes I could be wrong but as I said, it is something I suspect


----------



## Mr.Married

Irish Man said:


> A couple of things. Firstly, it is an online forum that is discussing sex and I think it is fair to assume that it will attract a number of people that are fake. Also, some of the things I have read on here do appear a little unbelievable. Yes I could be wrong but as I said, it is something I suspect


What I have learned here is that people can have wildly different sexual desires. Things that make some people hot doesn’t do a single thing for others. Tame things for some are considered wild for others. There is a wide variation of masturbation habits. 

Last but not least: I have learned that people are the cause of their own problems the large majority of the time. 

It’s great that there are so many different types of people here. It’s changed my view point on a few things being able to see it at a different angle.


----------



## Irish Man

Mr.Married said:


> What I have learned here is that people can have wildly different sexual desires. Things that make some people hot doesn’t do a single thing for others. Tame things for some are considered wild for others. There is a wide variation of masturbation habits.
> 
> Last but not least: I have learned that people are the cause of their own problems the large majority of the time.
> 
> It’s great that there are some many different types of people here. It’s changed my view point on a few things being able to see it at a different angle.


I agree, there is a huge variety of 'normals' on here and it helps me understand things a little better. It is a good forum


----------



## Sfort

Irish Man said:


> A couple of things. Firstly, it is an online forum that is discussing sex and I think it is fair to assume that it will attract a number of people that are fake. Also, some of the things I have read on here do appear a little unbelievable. Yes I could be wrong but as I said, it is something I suspect


There will always be trolls and fakes, but since your identity is anonymous, why create a fake account? Maybe by definition all accounts are fake. 

There are some really smart people here. Posters who come here to brag about their prowess or who are shopping for strange out themselves pretty quickly. Betrayed posters smell the ******** a mile away. 

When you've been here a while, you'll get a better understanding of the forum. I hope if provides you with the help and information you need.


----------

